# Dallas Mavericks vs Seattle Sonics



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (32-16) vs Seattle Supersonics (35-13)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sometimes you just wish Nelson would just switch with Johnson for certain games. Johnson's style of interior offense and strong defense would be perfect, but we're just going to turn this into a track meet.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

No Fortson...This is a real test...we ginded out a win against a contender...can we follow up the very solid W with another very solid win...Im thinking yes...Damp should dominate...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I think Dallas will be able pull this one out. Looks like Dirk had a pretty good last game and maybe we are scoring again.


Dallas 104
Seattle100


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> No Fortson...This is a real test...we ginded out a win against a contender...can we follow up the very solid W with another very solid win...Im thinking yes...Damp should dominate...


 Good news, maybe: The Mavericks found out that Sonics forward Danny Fortson will miss Sunday's game in Seattle.

Fortson was suspended for two games by the league for his actions Thursday night against Sacramento, when he verbally abused a referee and tossed a chair after getting ejected.

The former Maverick also missed Friday's game at Phoenix.

On paper, this should be an advantage for the Mavericks, with Seattle missing the strong-rebounding Fortson. However, in recent games, Philadelphia was without Allen Iverson but beat the Mavericks in Dallas, and Indiana was missing Stephen Jackson but beat the Mavericks at Indianapolis.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, Danny is an important contributor to Seattle's success this season and it would be nice to have him for tomorrow's game. But we played without him in Phoenix in the second half of a back to back series against the Kings and the Suns and won without him. On Sunday, we will have one day's rest and will be playing at home.

I figure that it is going to be another close game and whoever plays consistently in the fourth quarter will win the game. Count on playing in a sold-out, raucous Key Arena. I know that I'm gonna be there - could prove to be one of the best games of the season.

G-Force


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Previous Matchup

Dallas 102 Seattle 107 

Darrell Armstrong was starting! We do play better than JET starting, so hopefully we can pull through this one


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas 108
Seattle 105


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Both teams comming off big wins. Both teams going in confident. Should be a high scoring up and down game. Hope the Mavs D will show up in the last 5 min.

Dallas: 115
Seattle: 110


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

Why is Darrell Armstrong playing more than Devin Harris? ...He has been stinking it up in this game.... Nelson sure loves to play his old veterans...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

94-92, 8 seconds left...I'm all crunched out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's it! 95-92...

Terry didn't play a good game, but he came through with that free throw and 3-pointer at the end.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChowYunSkinny</b>!
> Why is Darrell Armstrong playing more than Devin Harris? ...He has been stinking it up in this game.... Nelson sure loves to play his old veterans...


Armstrong has been solid the last few games and has played solid D in those games. I see no problem with him coming in.
Big time win for Dallas. This was huge. Down by 10 and Dallas went on a 12-2 run to end the game capped by Terry's three. Huge win for us.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That's two straight games that I did not make a prediction and we come out winning the game. Looks like that will have to keep going. lol


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree, big statement win from us. To come back against one of the best teams in the league on the run we had, that shows a lot of character.



> That's two straight games that I did not make a prediction and we come out winning the game. Looks like that will have to keep going. lol


I hardly ever make predictions when we play good teams, but it seems like the ones I deem "easy, no contest" are always either a loss or a nailbiter.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yahoo! Game Story 



> Dirk Nowitzki had 31 points and 11 rebounds, and Michael Finley added 23 points and a season-high 11 rebounds, leading the Dallas Mavericks to a 95-92 victory over the Seattle SuperSonics on Sunday night.
> 
> The Mavericks won a thriller, snapping Seattle's five-game winning streak after the Sonics couldn't protect a 10-point lead in the final 5 minutes and scored only two free throws in the final 4:40


I love the job Josh did on Allen. 4-17, 10 points. And he's a top 5 shooting guard in the league. :yes:


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> Armstrong has been solid the last few games and has played solid D in those games. I see no problem with him coming in.
> Big time win for Dallas. This was huge. Down by 10 and Dallas went on a 12-2 run to end the game capped by Terry's three. Huge win for us.


Well, I dont see what you are seeing...Ridnour blew past him fairly easy...He also likes to take charges and he hasnt been getting those calls lately...He also isnt a good shooter and I prefer Devin backing up Terry rather than Darrell Armstrong...He kept on turning the ball over too...He shouldnt be handling the ball

...But Im glad Dallas still won...Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I like Harris better than Armstrong too. But Harris has not been playing well this past week. He did not play well again tonight. But you make it sound like he's contributing little to the team currently which is actually false. Again, I like Harris alot better than Armstrong but Armstrong does give us a change of pace everytime he comes on the court.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

y EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

SEATTLE -- Jason Terry’s homecoming was totally forgettable for 47 minutes, 51 seconds.

But when the Seattle native’s 3-pointer swished through with 8.7 seconds left, he was the toast of the Mavericks’ team

Terry’s bucket gave the Mavericks a 95-92 victory at Key Arena in a game they won, then lost, then won again.

Weathering a 28-8 Seattle storm that put the SuperSonics ahead by 10 midway through the fourth quarter, the Mavericks put on a finishing kick that ran down the Sonics, giving them consecutive victories at two of the toughest home courts in the NBA -- Sacramento and Seattle.

Josh Howard blocked an Antonio Daniels drive with 3.8 seconds left. And Rashard Lewis missed from the baseline with 0.6 left.

The Mavericks had cut an 83-73 deficit to 92-89 when Terry hit one of two free throws with 1:19 left.

Dirk Nowitzki (31 points) cut through the Sonics for a layup with 51.7 to play to make it a one-point game. Good defense yielded a Sonic miss, which set up Terry, who had missed six of his first seven shots from the field.

The Mavericks were down to 10 available players with Jerry Stackhouse (groin strain) and Marquis Daniels (appendectomy) out. When Alan Henderson fouled out early in the fourth frame,

Don Nelson also passed Dick Motta for the franchise record for coaching wins at 330.
-----------------
- Congrats Nelson

- Terry = clutch?

- Nice to see that we are finishing the close games with W's


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

hell yeah!!!

just got back from Vday dinner so I missed it...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Seattle Sonics, 13th February









Jason Terry drives over Jerome James









Dirk Nowitzki over Vladimir Radmanovic









Dirk Nowitzki with 2 of his 31 points









Finley still has it









Booth, using his limited time wisely









Does Jerome James even play defense 









Dirk celebrating the victory









Deja Vu?*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I didn't write this, courtesty of viggenja37



> Mavs 95 Sonics 93 Grades : Mavs Come Behind for the ‘Boom
> 
> The Mavs came behind to win a close one tonight against the Sonics, snapping their 5 game winning streak. Great overall team effort, even the guys that didn’t have a big game at least contributed a big play. The Mavs won a close first period than got on a roll for the second to take a nine point lead into the locker room. The Mavs came out strong in the third, extending their lead, but went ice cold mid way through as the Sonics made a big run to come back and tie the game 66-66. Their run didn’t stop there as the Sonics kept pushing and pulled away before the Sonics came back at the end. In the end, the name of the game was defense as the Mavs shut the Sonics down in the last 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> Yahoo! Game Story
> 
> I love the job Josh did on Allen. 4-17, 10 points. And he's a top 5 shooting guard in the league. :yes:


Josh really didn't shut Allen down defensively. Ray was just missing his shots and never got heated up. I was there and the box score does not tell the whole story.

G-Force


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> 
> 
> Josh really didn't shut Allen down defensively. Ray was just missing his shots and never got heated up. I was there and the box score does not tell the whole story.
> ...


But if a bonafide star shoots under 25% you have to think defense might be part of it. I wasn't there though, so your word is probably more than mine


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Ray has been struggling lately and part of that is due to how well he is being defended, so I do not want to discount completely the D you guys played tonight. You were down by ten with less than six minutes to go and the Sonics were on a roll. It was a good comeback win for the Mavs.

In a post-game interview, Ray was asked about how much Josh's defense affected him. Ray said that he simply did not hit his shots. For that matter, none of the Sonics hit their shots down the stretch. Its too bad that we were missing Fortson (Danny's own fault), because we could have used his inside presence on the boards and on the free throw line. I have not checked the bos score yet, but I do not recall the Sonics getting to the line very much, especially down the stretch like we did the last two games.

From the perspective of the Mavericks, this was a good comeback win. From the Sonics perspective, we just plain let the game get away from us by not scoring. We should have been driving to the rack nstead of settling for outside shots.

G-Force


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> 
> 
> Josh really didn't shut Allen down defensively. Ray was just missing his shots and never got heated up. I was there and the box score does not tell the whole story.
> ...


Yeah, that might be true to an extent, but you gotta give some credit to Howard. Box scores don't tell everything, like you said, but he's a future all-NBA defender, and his matchup went 4-17 on the game, so it'd be safe to assume Howard had more part in that then just Ray being cold.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> Ray has been struggling lately and part of that is due to how well he is being defended, so I do not want to discount completely the D you guys played tonight. You were down by ten with less than six minutes to go and the Sonics were on a roll. It was a good comeback win for the Mavs.
> 
> In a post-game interview, Ray was asked about how much Josh's defense affected him. Ray said that he simply did not hit his shots. For that matter, none of the Sonics hit their shots down the stretch. Its too bad that we were missing Fortson (Danny's own fault), because we could have used his inside presence on the boards and on the free throw line. I have not checked the bos score yet, but I do not recall the Sonics getting to the line very much, especially down the stretch like we did the last two games.
> ...


Yeah, that's the accurate account of the game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Howard playing tough 'D'

Second-year man shuts down another top scorer against Seattle 


12:58 AM CST on Monday, February 14, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



SEATTLE – As the saying goes, once is a fluke, but twice is a trend. 

Josh Howard had one of the NBA's toughest defensive assignments for the second time in three nights. And once again, he limited an offensive machine to less than half his scoring average. 

Ray Allen, a 24-point scorer, got 10 points on 4-of-17 shooting Sunday night, a big reason the Mavericks were able to overcome a 10-point deficit in the last 4:31 for a 95-92 victory over Seattle, ending its five-game winning streak. On Friday, Howard shadowed Sacramento's Peja Stojakovic and allowed the sharpshooter only nine points. 

"I hope some people start giving Josh Howard some credit," coach Don Nelson said. "That's the second game in a row he's contained a really good player." 

Howard also blocked Antonio Daniels' drive to the basket with 3.8 left. But he downplayed his work against Allen. 

"He's an All-Star, and I'm just a second-year player," Howard said. 

Howard's play was one of many critical contributions by assorted Mavericks. Michael Finley, less than a week after his coach called him out for a lack of rebounding, had a season-high 11 boards. Erick Dampier had 19 points and 14 rebounds. Darrell Armstrong had six assists off the bench. And Dirk Nowitzki was simply the best player on the court. 

"We could have easily given up with five minutes to go," Armstrong said. "But I feel like this team wants to go somewhere. And I'm not just talking about the first or second round [of the playoffs]. We're playing with heart."


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> Ray has been struggling lately and part of that is due to how well he is being defended, so I do not want to discount completely the D you guys played tonight. You were down by ten with less than six minutes to go and the Sonics were on a roll. It was a good comeback win for the Mavs.
> 
> In a post-game interview, Ray was asked about how much Josh's defense affected him. Ray said that he simply did not hit his shots. For that matter, none of the Sonics hit their shots down the stretch. Its too bad that we were missing Fortson (Danny's own fault), because we could have used his inside presence on the boards and on the free throw line. I have not checked the bos score yet, but I do not recall the Sonics getting to the line very much, especially down the stretch like we did the last two games.
> ...


Every shooter says that. He got his shots off so they should fall. All great scorers/shooters think they should hit shots regardless of if the defense is there or not. Ray was not getting open looks in fact I saw him actually get a couple of open looks and he knocked both of them down. Most of his shots were contested and that is a big reason why he shot it poorly.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I noticed that when Ray got his open looks, he was hitting those shots, but those opportunities seemd to be few and far between. It did not seem like the rest of the team was freeing him up with good picks. Howard was very much present defensively, but its not like Allen usually wanders around with the ball getting alot of uncontested shots in other games.

I have not been following how Josh has been doinf this season, so I was unaware of his defensive abilities. All I had to go on was what I witnessed in last night's game. Ray had a cold first half and his second half was any warmer. It didn't help that Rashard and Vlade had off games too. Antonio Daniels was the only reason that we did not get blown out in the first half.

I'll check to see what the local sportswriters thought about Josh and Ray last night. It is interesting to compare articles covering the same game from the perspectives of tow different sportswriters in different cities.

G-Force


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> I have not been following how Josh has been doinf this season, so I was unaware of his defensive abilities.
> 
> *Yeah, Josh is a future lockdown defender, which is why I assumed what I did.*
> ...


----------

